# JOINING THIS FORUM TURNED ME FROM A SWEET BOY TO PSYCHOPATH AND HOW IT MIGHT TURN YOU AS WELL (PICS AND WHAT IMA DO LOOKSMAX) GTFIHHHH!



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

March 2020 age 14 I had discovered looksmax and these pictures were a result of 10 months of looksmaxxing





























Now despite me being 1 inch shorter than i am now (5 6) in these pictures I had insane JB sex appeal and jbs and older girls from my school were hitting me up I was fourteen here and girls ranging from 12-17 were asking to hookup. I reposted these pics on my insta a few months ago and here was the response 


















*I'm a prime reason why looksmaxxing can really ruin a person once u get deep into obsessing about surgeries and inceldom look how much appeal I had I was lean with decent muscles enough to please a girl and I was about to go to a party and get laid with those looks before I revealed to my friend I was on this forum who is the Mexican dude who left me and bullied me at school with his friends due to it (physically verbally etc) *

that was my fucking breaking point I lost it and went full incel mode

hatred towards women

psychopathic thoughts 

anger at the world

depression

I became the thing I feared most 

*A monster *






















"these are some great pictures I thought" I was wrong wanna see the response I got?





















Look at these bastards hating on me for taking innocent pics of me in my car just chilling and being happy 

it gets WORSE 

ill make a part 2 of how i got clowened on at school and how a girl got 750k views and 5k followers from making a post about me

now i don't see the same me anymore i have no muscles I'm starved and i cant attract woman

I'm the biggest case of how looksmaxxing forums can fail 

I just turned 16 last month and im severely depressed sit in my room all day playing roblox naked with the heater running jerking off and on discord with other blackpillers (peep my signature) and watch Netflix i am a loser

before i was out every day playing sports producing rap for the popular black kids and got invited to all social events due to those connections i had decent looks

i had everything i needed to slay and i wasted it for what to become an incel? to be a looksmaxxer? all that wasted potential all gone I'll never get back because I'm too insecure of my looks.

The only thing i can do from here on out is to looksmax! 

I will get surgery and become a giga mogger idc about height anymore its irrelevant just wait for my height is cope just be white thread ima post soon!

im fucked already so i don't care if i become even more uncanny

i don't give a shit if u didn't read if u didn't click out of this or come fight me on discord asswipe!

ok im done if yall liked my stories lmk if u want to see more

i have thousands of pics of kids clowning on me at school bc of tiktok and looks and would like to share with yall to help prevent yall from failed jestermaxxing and what to do instead


----------



## Vietnam (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

ill never have the muscles i used to have and i will never have friends





i am no longer able to communicate and interact with normies the same way I was only being exposed to this forum for 6 months

being in looksmax for more than one year will make you into a schizo i miss being nt

and having friends to just talk to and hang out with


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Vietnam said:


> View attachment 1561489


it looks like you recently joined

leave WHILE U CAN

or try to get your looksmaxxing journey over ASAP because for ppl like me 

it is OVER 

there's no turning back


----------



## mortis (Feb 24, 2022)

damn, went from a good looking pretty boy to a monster that hunts autistic patients in mental asylum.




to


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 24, 2022)

mortis said:


> damn, went from a good looking pretty boy to a monster that hunts autistic patients in mental asylum.
> View attachment 1561499
> 
> to
> View attachment 1561504


whys u pfp red now


----------



## Lux (Feb 24, 2022)

Body Dismorphia


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

mortis said:


> damn, went from a good looking pretty boy to a monster that hunts autistic patients in mental asylum.
> View attachment 1561499
> 
> to
> View attachment 1561504



*b...b...bb...bbbutt muh eye area improved*


----------



## mortis (Feb 24, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> whys u pfp red now


it matches my name color now


----------



## Lux (Feb 24, 2022)

whichever plastic suergon did your procedures should have their medical license taken away


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Niko said:


> Body Dismorphia


i do suffer from it and theres no way out

this site blackpilled me too much this is a looks world 

i will never have muscles and i will never find love in my life because I'm an ugly monster with these horrible lips i cant reverse 

i cant help the way i look and unfortunately since i look different i am not accepted by society


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 24, 2022)

mortis said:


> it matches my name color now


oh jfl i thought it was some kind of precursor to you roping/going er with the red being like 'this is the endgame now'


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Niko said:


> whichever plastic suergon did your procedures should have their medical license taken away


hey fuck you niko 

i plan on getting three surgeries this year and i genuinely think ill be able to escape inceldom after these last surgeries i need desperately


----------



## mortis (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> *b...b...bb...bbbutt muh eye area improved*
> View attachment 1561512
> View attachment 1561511
> View attachment 1561510


looked better and more harmonious before , so many pretty boys have high trust eyes like beiber.


----------



## Lux (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> hey fuck you niko
> 
> i plan on getting three surgeries this year and i genuinely think ill be able to escape inceldom after these last surgeries i need desperately


The last thing you need is more surgeries.


----------



## mortis (Feb 24, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> oh jfl i thought it was some kind of precursor to you roping/going er with the red being like 'this is the endgame now'


my life has just started, why the rope


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 24, 2022)

mortis said:


> my life has just started, why the rope


idk every post you make makes me think ur about to rope like @StrangerDanger did for some reason


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

mortis said:


> looked better and more harmonious before , so many pretty boys have high trust eyes like beiber.


would u beleve if i just told u i mewed and lost bodyfat bro 

also idk i kinda like the after tbh bc it has more psl appeal u feel me? i still have a shit eye area now and am gonna get surgeries for them but i feel it is higher psl than before






I'm the one in the middle mirin the waxed and tinted brows? 
@StrangerDanger made it so thanks for that


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Niko said:


> The last thing you need is more surgeries.


what surgeries would u reccomend for me? 

ill be getting rev rhino in a year or less
maybe fillers and everything else i deny


----------



## mortis (Feb 24, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> idk every post you make makes me think ur about to rope like @StrangerDanger did for some reason


Yeah I'm not really happy with my physical appereance but roping isn't the answer, you gotta adapt if you want to survive.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Feb 24, 2022)

Elliot Rodger be rolling grave rn


----------



## mortis (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> would u beleve if i just told u i mewed and lost bodyfat bro
> 
> also idk i kinda like the after tbh bc it has more psl appeal u feel me? i still have a shit eye area now and am gonna get surgeries for them but i feel it is higher psl than before
> 
> ...


Their eyes suits their high t masculine faces, yours not. You look soft therefore a hight trust set of eyes look more harmonious on your face(your older face of course, you ruined it now).


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> Elliot Rodger be rolling grave rn


why do u say that my friend?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

mortis said:


> Their eyes suits their high t masculine faces, yours not. You look soft therefore a hight trust set of eyes look more harmonious on your face(your older face of course, you ruined it now).


hmm i see maybe in 2 years after i get the full package of chin zygos and jaw implants 3-4x the size they are now then i will look more high t and be suited do u think??????????


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> why do u say that my friend?


Because you mog the shit out of him nigga


----------



## mortis (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> hmm i see maybe in 2 years after i get the full package of chin zygos and jaw implants 3-4x the size they are now then i will look more high t and be suited do u think??????????


you need therapy not more surgery, you actually needed 0 surgeries, you are still a kid ffs you shouldn't be allowed to change your face tbh your brain is incapable of correct decision making it seems.


----------



## 2d v2 (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> hmm i see maybe in 2 years after i get the full package of chin zygos and jaw implants 3-4x the size they are now then i will look more high t and be suited do u think??????????


it will look totally fucked up. Buy a punching bag and start training MMA. You need to lift weights to have a higher test look, not get a bunch of fagot ass implants that will fuck your life up.


----------



## johneffen (Feb 24, 2022)

mortis said:


> you need therapy not more surgery, you actually needed 0 surgeries, you are still a kid ffs you shouldn't be allowed to change your face tbh your brain is incapable of correct decision making it seems.


there’s a fuck ton of people at my school that have had rhinoplasties and buccal fat removal.


----------



## Hueless (Feb 24, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> it will look totally fucked up. Buy a punching bag and start training MMA. You need to lift weights to have a higher test look, not get a bunch of fagot ass implants that will fuck your life up.


You cant fight with 15+ plastic surgeries on ur face u dumb greycel faggot jfl


----------



## efes (Feb 24, 2022)

mortis said:


> you need therapy not more surgery, you actually needed 0 surgeries, you are still a kid ffs you shouldn't be allowed to change your face tbh your brain is incapable of correct decision making it seems.


more importantly who the fuck pays for it


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 24, 2022)

mirin jaw


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 24, 2022)

Why would you descend yourself because muhh hunter eyes if you were getting female attention you autistic ape @curlyheadjames


----------



## CopingThenRoping (Feb 24, 2022)

Are you from Louisiana


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 24, 2022)

What the fuck happened to your face you look like a burn victim


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Feb 24, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> mirin jaw
> View attachment 1561572


Skullmogged to death


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Feb 24, 2022)

mortis said:


> damn, went from a good looking pretty boy to a monster that hunts autistic patients in mental asylum.
> View attachment 1561499
> 
> to
> View attachment 1561504


dude what happened to your face tf?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

pianoboy123 said:


> dude what happened to your face tf?


mewing loss of cheek fat and i prayed god to give me better face and one day i was outside at night and a strange ship came down and took me into the sky and did and experiment and when i woke up i was in my bed with a new face 

i still have some upper cheek fat now bc i love to drink 5-10 bottles of beer every day cuz i love the feeling as a result i get bloated and my face gets wide and puffed


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Skullmogged to death


man that dude bullied me so hard

me and him were best friends for 3 years and all his friends did at school was bully me

he switched when he found out i was incel


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> What the fuck happened to your face you look like a burn victim


puberty ig


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

CopingThenRoping said:


> Are you from Louisiana


born in florida but live in tx now


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Why would you descend yourself because muhh hunter eyes if you were getting female attention you autistic ape @curlyheadjames


this site gives autism and makes u feel like u need to be high psl in order to slay which was obviously not the case for me then 

so ill not rest until I'm 7 PSL like in a morph someone made ill have to find it but its only after a few more surgeries


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> mirin jaw
> View attachment 1561572


i looked like shit there as well my jaw has gotten more wide than that now due to mewing and bonesmashing and bone development but i just am struggling to stay lean due to beer


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

efes said:


> more importantly who the fuck pays for it


no surgery bro i never even said ive had it but i am gonna get it in the future

i am natural 100% tho rn


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Hueless said:


> You cant fight with 15+ plastic surgeries on ur face u dumb greycel faggot jfl


wanna bet mother fucker? send me ur address or a place to meet up i will actually come meet you and serve justice to you!

send it to me at once! i could beat the living shit out of you and I'm not playing either 

I'm a psychopath and I'm not afraid of an enemy looksmaxxer 

come on dont be shy fucking pussy lets go!


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

johneffen said:


> there’s a fuck ton of people at my school that have had rhinoplasties and buccal fat removal.


cope


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> it will look totally fucked up. Buy a punching bag and start training MMA. You need to lift weights to have a higher test look, not get a bunch of fagot ass implants that will fuck your life up.


i did a fight sport one time actually 

a few years back i signed up for wrestling class and i was new it was my first day coach had me wrestle a girl who was twice me size she was 5 7 140 lbs at least if not more and she kicked me ass and pinned me so i left after she let me go and now i will never ever ever do a combat sport again bc i am not one for voluntary humiliation


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

mortis said:


> you need therapy not more surgery, you actually needed 0 surgeries, you are still a kid ffs you shouldn't be allowed to change your face tbh your brain is incapable of correct decision making it seems.


i dont need shit 

im not gonna let some foid or normie with a special degree tell me what to do bc they went to a fancy school

they can take that degree and shove it straight up the ASS! 

i will get as many surgeries as it takes to get rid of my title as an incel


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> Because you mog the shit out of him nigga


face wise maybe height wise me and him have same height right? wasn't he 5 6 or something 

but it wont really be relevant to him anyways because he's dead


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> March 2020 age 14 I had discovered looksmax and these pictures were a result of 10 months of looksmaxxing
> View attachment 1561401
> View attachment 1561402
> View attachment 1561403
> ...


You look like you're gonna show up at any point on the news...

And that's not supposed to be a compliment.

Cheers


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

RAITEIII said:


> You look like you're gonna show up at any point on the news...
> 
> And that's not supposed to be a compliment.
> 
> Cheers


can u elaborate why i look like ill be on news or whatever? thxxx

and since its not a compliment what can i do to not look like ill b eon news thxxxxank s uuuu


----------



## 2d v2 (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> i did a fight sport one time actually
> 
> a few years back i signed up for wrestling class and i was new it was my first day coach had me wrestle a girl who was twice me size she was 5 7 140 lbs at least if not more and she kicked me ass and pinned me so i left after she let me go and now i will never ever ever do a combat sport again bc i am not one for voluntary humiliation


buy a fucking punching bag and start hardening your fists. Get into a primal punching craze. You will ascend your test levels if you just fucking punch the shit out of something. Listen to me or don't, I am giving you free T ascension.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> face wise maybe height wise me and him have same height right? wasn't he 5 6 or something
> 
> but it wont really be relevant to him anyways because he's dead


wait your deadass 5 foot 6???! Its over


----------



## Hueless (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> wanna bet mother fucker? send me ur address or a place to meet up i will actually come meet you and serve justice to you!
> 
> send it to me at once! i could beat the living shit out of you and I'm not playing either
> 
> ...








Its over you gay alien subanimal creature


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> buy a fucking punching bag and start hardening your fists. Get into a primal punching craze. You will ascend your test levels if you just fucking punch the shit out of something. Listen to me or don't, I am giving you free T ascension.


i think i can inject test e aromasin possibly 

i am strongly against working out and training even tho i used to love it 

i don't need to improve my looks or testosterone tho for women i don't care how i look


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Hueless said:


> View attachment 1561618
> 
> Its over you gay alien subanimal creature


hey fuck you hueless say that to my face

you constantly need to be reminded the only reason you're on your PC right now typing on this forum is bc of me

if it wasn't for me you'd be beaten up everyday and lunch money stolen at school and 500 wedgies on top of being forced to eat 3000 cheeseburgers a day and then puked up!

each breath u take is bc of me each shit you take i allow you to use the bathroom

you need to know i am the reason you have any basic necessity such as life 

i gave u life!

and you shitheads think you deserve more

such ungrateful bastards!


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> wait your deadass 5 foot 6???! Its over


no its not

just wait till i make my cope is height just be white thread later with pics proving i can slay as 5 5 in my past


----------



## Hueless (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> hey fuck you hueless say that to my face
> 
> you constantly need to be reminded the only reason you're on your PC right now typing on this forum is bc of me
> 
> ...


Write more essays


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 24, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Write more essays


youll wish you had read that in the future now i will not stop when I'm on the hunt for you 

better send me your address in pms fast before my lawyers find your address and we serve you with a lawsuit for defamation! 

this could've all been avoided so make it easier on yourself and just give me your address so you can serve your time and pay for your crimes against me!


----------



## Manu le coq (Feb 24, 2022)

This gotta be a bad joke op, tell me it’s a bad joke.

Honestly i can’t explain why but i have a lot of sympathy for you,
you have a lot of potential to become a tiktok prettyboy chad. 
you're only 16 tbh, and you look already good, 
If I was you,
1) I would hit the gym, before working out I was kinda depressed poor, didn't had a lot of friend and felt lonnely, now I'm still poor but I made a lot of friend at the gym, and my mental state has dramatically increased, and I got some bitches now.buy a gym membership If you do it you will feel better, you will look better and you will be able to get more likes by posting thirst trap on your tiktok account. Imo gym is the best therapy
2) I would be looking into spending more time with people who value you more, which isn't the case of people on this forum unfortunnately. I didn't read the response yet but I'm sure plenty of people are trying to put you down by jealousy or pure badness. I advise you to see a therapist as well if you can afford it, I used to see one when I was around your age because of traumatic events who happenned in my family, I am going way better now, and I don't think I could have made it this far If I didn't had one.
3) lookswise I advise you to try to improve your pictures taking skills the insta post you publied recently are very creepy I'm not going to lie to you. I think you maybe didn't noticed it because your mental state wasn't at the best. lookswise you're very good looking already. just try to be more sociable, and less in the extreme in your style.


----------



## TITUS (Feb 24, 2022)

The very first rule of looksmaxing is to look natural, if you don't look natural you are not looksmaxing.
You are also obviously mentally ill, nobody likes to hang out with mentally ill people, so notch that down a bit.


----------



## PYT (Feb 24, 2022)

James how tf you got so many followers nigga


----------



## 2d v2 (Feb 24, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> i think i can inject test e aromasin possibly
> 
> i am strongly against working out and training even tho i used to love it
> 
> i don't need to improve my looks or testosterone tho for women i don't care how i look


thats retarded. Its like you want to do all the retarded shit instead of doing the smart shit. Go ahead, destroy your natural test production at an extremely young age. you will fuck your hormones up forever doing that.sm fucking h


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Feb 24, 2022)

bro what you did to your mouth ? it was not like that(saw your instagram)


----------



## onnysk (Feb 24, 2022)

u can still turn ur life around, can u grow beard?

Brain can change, just leave this forum asap and u will get ur nt back after months of no psl forums


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 25, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> View attachment 1561871
> View attachment 1561873
> 
> 
> ...


 i wann ahi tthe the guym man but im so skinny gafat lol im sdrunk rn i get drunk everynight and and beer then eat the whole fridge lol and i am skinny fat lol my bottom 2 abs arent visible bc of this shit man what do i do


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 25, 2022)

TITUS said:


> The very first rule of looksmaxing is to look natural, if you don't look natural you are not looksmaxing.
> You are also obviously mentally ill, nobody likes to hang out with mentally ill people, so notch that down a bit.


what ca n i do mam to be m nt ??


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 25, 2022)

PYT said:


> James how tf you got so many followers nigga


tik ,axtok maxxing in past nbro it works


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 25, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> thats retarded. Its like you want to do all the retarded shit instead of doing the smart shit. Go ahead, destroy your natural test production at an extremely young age. you will fuck your hormones up forever doing that.sm fucking h


what to do instead then nbro bc I'm skinny fat my bottom two ab s arent fully bisinle visible bc i am bloated every day i drink 10 btttles of beer then eat the whole fridge


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 25, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> bro what you did to your mouth ? it was not like that(saw your instagram)


pubnerty


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 25, 2022)

onnysk said:


> u can still turn ur life around, can u grow beard?
> 
> Brain can change, just leave this forum asap and u will get ur nt back after months of no psl forums


i can nt grow bearrddd

and once i stop drinking beernext week when my uncle leaves for mexio bc me and him just watch 80 movies like i am now and drink 10 bottles of beer i get so bloated and skinny fat lol i will prollou be non incel after fewq surgeries

apologee for spelling am hella fucked u p rn


----------



## morticious (Feb 25, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> *b...b...bb...bbbutt muh eye area improved*
> View attachment 1561512
> View attachment 1561511
> View attachment 1561510


what did you do? like to change your appearance so drastically in 10 months? could you list them? i dunno, it just seems to different to me its kind of crazy how you could change so much in less than a year basically


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 26, 2022)

morticious said:


> what did you do? like to change your appearance so drastically in 10 months? could you list them? i dunno, it just seems to different to me its kind of crazy how you could change so much in less than a year basically


no surgeries bro jsut pubert


----------



## morticious (Feb 26, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> no surgeries bro jsut pubert


lips + eyebrows what did you do?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 27, 2022)

morticious said:


> lips + eyebrows what did you do?


puiubnerty


----------



## pwettyboijens (Mar 4, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> March 2020 age 14 I had discovered looksmax and these pictures were a result of 10 months of looksmaxxing
> View attachment 1561401
> View attachment 1561402
> View attachment 1561403
> ...


u look like a mix between prettyboy and ogre


----------



## curlyheadjames (Mar 4, 2022)

pwettyboijens said:


> u look like a mix between prettyboy and ogre


is that bad and how can i look better?
what is better prettyboy or ogre
and what makes me ogre and prettyboy


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Mar 4, 2022)

Why does your cheeks cave in?

Did you have liposuction or buccal fat removal 

Or fillers on the cheekbones


----------



## curlyheadjames (Mar 4, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Why does your cheeks cave in?
> 
> Did you have liposuction or buccal fat removal
> 
> Or fillers on the cheekbones


@Korea tried to expose me for buccal fat removal in his thread
but again ill never admit to surgeries 
its just low body fat


----------



## Korea (Mar 4, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> @Korea tried to expose me for buccal fat removal in his thread
> but again ill never admit to surgeries
> its just low body fat


I didn’t try to expose shit. 

You face exposes itself each day. 

You’re deformed.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Mar 4, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> @Korea tried to expose me for buccal fat removal in his thread
> but again ill never admit to surgeries
> its just low body fat



I’ve never seen anyone with such hollow cheeks 
Not even Jews in holocaust so idk about muh low body fat

Just pm what u got I won’t expose


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 22, 2022)

holy fucking shit dude what happened you look like Voldemort


----------



## LastTemp (Oct 31, 2022)

why did u get those surgeries anyway straighthairjames @curlyheadjames


----------



## ICANNOTBECONTAINED (Oct 31, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> March 2020 age 14 I had discovered looksmax and these pictures were a result of 10 months of looksmaxxing
> View attachment 1561401
> View attachment 1561402
> View attachment 1561403
> ...


Damn

From lean fuckboy appeal









To










Damn maybe I do gotta gtfo before it's too late if they could turn a complete slayer like James to a rotter wtf


----------



## curlyheadjames (Oct 31, 2022)

ICANNOTBECONTAINED said:


> Damn
> 
> From lean fuckboy appeal
> View attachment 1930620
> ...


i look better than then i am undergoing teeth treatment


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Oct 31, 2022)

James, on a personal level I respect you. Especially from hearing your blackpill song as it actually helps me at times I'm feeling down. It alleviates the loneliness I feel at times looksmaxing. You've been in the community a lot longer than I have. What should I do? I like having a place to talk to like minded individuals, but if you've seen it ruin plenty of people then let me know if I should leave or not. I feel my disdain growing and wonder if these are permanent feelings or fleeting feelings that will go away when I turn my life around.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Oct 31, 2022)

GuyJeann said:


> James, on a personal level I respect you. Especially from hearing your blackpill song as it actually helps me at times I'm feeling down. It alleviates the loneliness I feel at times looksmaxing. You've been in the community a lot longer than I have. What should I do? I like having a place to talk to like minded individuals, but if you've seen it ruin plenty of people then let me know if I should leave or not. I feel my disdain growing and wonder if these are permanent feelings or fleeting feelings that will go away when I turn my life around.


Thank you for your kind words I appreciate it! 
Yes it's nice to have people to talk to on this website, and on other platforms, but it can negatively effect your mental health the deeper into PSL you go. It's ruined many people including me, but it doesn't have to be that way for you. The second you delete your account here then you will have a burden that is instantly relieved, and you can go onto live an NT lifestyle. Looking back in march 2021 i was on this forum on a different account, and on a discord server with blackpillers, and I now have nothing to show for it. It's up to you for what you want to do, but there is a way out of inceldom, you just gotta ascend and leave this shit behind you.


----------

